# Rücktritt des Anglerboard-Moderatorenteams



## Honeyball (7. Februar 2018)

Liebe Boardies,

so wie ihr waren auch wir Moderatoren sehr überrascht, als plötzlich zum Monatsende Januar 2018 einschneidende Veränderungen in der Führung des Anglerboards eintraten.
Recht kurzfristig wurden wir darüber informiert, dass der Betreiber aus gesundheitlichen Gründen gewisse dringende und notwendige Entscheidungen nicht oder nicht rechtzeitig treffen konnte und die verantwortlichen Administratoren, Thomas und Franz, sich daher gezwungen sahen, die von ihnen übernommene Verantwortung abzulehnen, das Anglerboard rechtssicher im 24/7-Modus -also quasi rund um die Uhr- weiterhin zu verwalten.
Was ist seitdem geschehen?
Der Betreiber hat mit Herrn Markus Pfeil einen Stellvertreter ins Rennen geschickt, der die vertrieblichen Belange verantwortet (also das, was zuvor Franz quasi alleine gemacht hat) und mit Herrn Kai Gilch (Lorddoki) jemanden gefunden, der mit der Administration einen kleinen Teil des von Thomas und Franz zuvor verantworteten Tätigkeitsbereiches übernimmt. Hinsichtlich der zuvor von Thomas und Franz geleisteten umfassenden und professionellen redaktionellen Tätigkeit, der Weiterpflege der Belange außerhalb des Forums wie Magazin, Anglerboard-TV, Facebook etc. ist uns Mods bis heute keine befriedigende Antwort gegeben worden auf die Vielzahl von Fragen, die sicherlich auch einen großen Teil der hiesigen Community beschäftigen.
Was aber für uns als Mods von entscheidender Bedeutung ist, ist das Thema Mitverantwortung. Als Mod muss ich mich darauf verlassen können, dass ein oder mehrere Admins permanent online sind, damit rechtswidrige Postings zeitnah gelöscht und wir als Mods bei einer eventuellen Klage von Leuten, die sich beleidigt fühlen oder ihr Urheberrecht verletzt sehen, nicht in die Mitverantwortung gerissen werde. Die Basis der langjährigen erfolgreichen Zusammenarbeit mit Thomas und Franz war ein in dieser Hinsicht uneingeschränktes gegenseitiges Vertrauen. Wir Mods haben uns alle Mühe gegeben, dieses Vertrauen als Vorschuss an die neue Führung weiter zu geben. Unsere Bedingung wäre es gewesen, uns ein klar definiertes rechtssicheres Betriebskonzept vorzulegen, damit wir auch für zukünftige Moderationstätigkeit eine Basis hätten. Dies ist leider bis heute nicht erfolgt. Wir haben weder den Eindruck, dass die beiden Nachfolger sich in vollem Umfang der Situation und der von ihnen zu erbringenden Leistung bewusst waren, als sie die Amtsgeschäfte von den beiden Rund-um-die-Uhr-Vollzeitkräften Thomas und Franz als Freundschaftsdienst für den Betreiber übernahmen, noch sehen wir irgendeine Chance, dass zukünftig das hohe Niveau der redaktionellen und administrativen Arbeit der Ära Thomas und Franz auch nur annähernd erreicht wird.
Was also bleibt, ist ein Forum wie jedes andere auch, wo ihr und wir uns austauschen können über Angeln, Angelziele, Angelpolitik oder auch angelfremde Themen, wo man vielleicht auch mal schlucken muss und wird, wenn Nutzer Regeln brechen, massenweise Off-Topics verbreiten und das nicht zeitnah gemaßregelt wird. Kaum, dass Thomas nicht mehr Admin war, schossen ja auch schon längst gesperrte Typen aus ihren Löchern, um mit Zweitaccounts wieder Unruhe zu stiften und dummes Zeug zu labern. Bezeichnend, dass nicht etwa der neue Admin sofort reagiert hat und den vom System erkannten Zweitaccount direkt gesperrt hat, sondern jemand aus dem Moderatorenteam einschreiten musste.
Dies alles hat uns zu dem für uns nach so langer ehrenamtlicher Tätigkeit für das AB sehr schwer fallenden Schritt getrieben, ab sofort unsere Mod-Tätigkeit einzustellen. Wir werden mit Neugier und auch mit einem kleinen Rest Hoffnung gerne zusammen mit euch verfolgen, ob und wie es hier im AB weitergehen wird. Wir sehen auch keine Veranlassung, unsere bestehenden Accounts zu löschen oder hier nichts mehr zu posten. Es ist dann, wie es ist, und auch die neue Führung hat das Recht auf eine faire Chance für einen erfolgreichen Neuanfang. Keiner von uns möchte diesem im Weg stehen, ganz im Gegenteil: Wir finden es im höchsten Maße anerkennens- und lobenswert, dass die beiden für ihren Freund, dem Betreiber des AB, zur Verfügung stehen und versuchen, dies neben ihrem eigentlichen Beruf zu meistern.
Aber wir müssen uns auch rechtlich vor einer Verantwortung schützen, die wir ohne entsprechende Administrationsbasis nicht persönlich tragen können. Aus diesem Grund treten wir mit sofortiger Wirkung von unserem Ehrenamt als Moderatoren im Anglerboard zurück.
Wir danken euch allen für euer jahrelanges Vertrauen, die in den meisten Fällen sehr faire und freundschaftliche Kommunikation auch bei unbequemen Entscheidungen und vor allem, dass ihr euren Teil zu der größten und inhaltsreichsten Community rund um das Thema Angeln weltweit beigetragen habt und hoffentlich auch noch beitragen werdet.
Zeiten ändern sich, Lebensabschnitte wechseln, Epochen entstehen und gehen zu Ende, so ist das Leben sowohl in der realen als auch in der virtuellen Welt. Es liegt an jedem selbst, ob wir in Verbindung bleiben oder uns aus den Augen verlieren, aber es wird weitergehen, so oder so.

Es grüßen euch eure (nun EX-)Mods

Achim_68, Jose, Seele, ralle, Kunze, ollidi, Torsk_SH, Dorschbremse  und Honeyball


----------



## Honeyball (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rücktritt des Anglerboard-Moderatorenteams*

Mit der Bekanntgabe unserer Rücktritte wird die unmittelbare Aberkennung der Moderatorenrechte und -pflichten von den Unterzeichnern des vorherigen Postings eingefordert.

Hiermit setzen wir den Forenbetreiber und/oder seine Stellvertreter offiziell in Verzug


----------

